# Other Makes : Comuta-Van Electric Vehicle Comuta-Van EV Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,225.00* (8 Bids)
End Date: Sunday Sep-23-2007 22:00:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

